# Transport needed in Oak Grove, KY to TN!!!



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Is anyone going to be able to help on this transport???
If this group can help her out, she does not need to pay for a transport service!
Come on gang, help get the pup to his new mommy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that was my initial thought, i dont know who on the forum lives in the area, but i would bet it could be done fairly easily?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm already in CT, so I won't be much help. 

Congrats on your new puppy and don't give up getting him or her a ride! Are you using Peterson's?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lab Ret. Forum has some people in KY*

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/volunteer-here-transport-t89381.html
Lab Ret. Forum has some people in KY

Also, try the Humane Society in KY where pup is close to and call and ask if they can help-they may help for a donation.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am beyond happy that Lisa is adopting this pup. I'm glad I found this forum to use to find him a home because it has proved itself to be sooo valuable! My husband leaves this weekend, so if we need to meet a transporter somewhere, it needs to be today or tomorrow before noon. Otherwise, he will need to be picked up from our home in Oak Grove 42262. Even if we have to wait until next week, I don't mind at all, keeping him until we can arrange transport, but I know Lisa wants to get her new puppy to CT asap! I'll be here watching this thread today and will be sure to make myself available for planning.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure this short transport will come together quickly once the whole crew has had a chance to see this thread.


----------



## LisaC0503 (Feb 27, 2008)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Is anyone going to be able to help on this transport???
> If this group can help her out, she does not need to pay for a transport service!
> Come on gang, help get the pup to his new mommy!


I honestly don't mind paying for the transport service. It seems like it would be the easiest solution since they pick up about an hour away from where the puppy is now and they drop off right in my town (how awesome is that!!! I live in a small town so I was shocked it was one of their stops...) Now I just hope and pray that someone can help get this pup to a drop-off location so he can get to CT. I certainly don't mind driving if the transportation service doesn't work out and another method of transporation can be arranged...



Kimm said:


> Congrats on your new puppy and don't give up getting him or her a ride! Are you using Peterson's?


Yes, the pick-up locations are listed from the Peterson's website. Their service was recommended in another thread I had posted.



Karen519 said:


> http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/volunteer-here-transport-t89381.html
> Lab Ret. Forum has some people in KY.


I am not familiar with this area of the country but it seems like we would need help in TN.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Peterson's is wonderful! I have a transport slideshow posted on this forum somewhere and you can see the set up he has. I was very impressed.


----------



## LisaC0503 (Feb 27, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Peterson's is wonderful! I have a transport slideshow posted on this forum somewhere and you can see the set up he has. I was very impressed.


That is good to know!!! Now if we can only find some help getting this pup the hour ride to get to the Peterson's pick-up location in Nashville....


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure we have some members in TN that will see this and be glad to help. I grew up in TN and from the KY border to Nashville is not a big deal at all. I'm very happy to see this working out so well.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Just an FYI: the transporter only goes thru Nashville on Thursdays, right? Give the forum some time to see if someone else transports earlier than that. Maybe we can get him to you this weekend! Here's a link to the area where we are located with the pup:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Fort+Campbell,+KY,+United+States+of+America&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title

Here's the general/approx. route point to point:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Fort+Campbell,+KY,+United+States+of+America&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title


----------



## LisaC0503 (Feb 27, 2008)

True. The transporter only picks up on Thursday in Nashville. If we can get the pup to CT any other way (or sooner) I am ready to have him home NOW!!!!

I just updated my first post to see if we could arrange transport sooner thru the boards.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll check with my contact with the Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue, through whom I adopted Gage. I know that Memphis isn't Nashville, but maybe she knows somebody who knows somebody who can help.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

If you don't want to wait and a transport could be set up on here through forum members I'd be happy to help. I am in NJ, which I imagine would be along the route, and my schedule is fairly flexible. If you decide to do this prior to next weekend, I may be able to do a leg.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your continued help to get this pup to his new, loving home. We're both on top of this today to try and make it all happen and be here for any responses.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

..........bump...............


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

soo glad this is going to work out.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks. We are still struggling with this weekend to get him to Connecticut. We have a post going for transporation from here (TN/KY border) to CT. Crossing our fingers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

bump........


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

no one in this area that can volunteer???


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No word yet from my contact in Memphis. Will post as soon as I hear something.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

HopeandFaithCA said:


> Just an FYI: the transporter only goes thru Nashville on Thursdays, right? Give the forum some time to see if someone else transports earlier than that. Maybe we can get him to you this weekend! Here's a link to the area where we are located with the pup:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Fort+Campbell,+KY,+United+States+of+America&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused here:bowl:; but the second link you set was not from KY to CT--correct? 

We're here in SW PA which is on a regular transport route. If we can help move the pup along--we'd like to help. I apologize but I just read this thread--have been off sick for awhile.

If things start to gel for a transport by volunteers--you're welcome to PM us to make sure we're aware of it!

Best of luck with the pup!

SJ


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope it all works out!!! I know anything is possible!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I hope it all works out!!! I know anything is possible!


ACC Love your signature


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Heard from my MAGRR contact, and she knows no one who can help with the transport from KY to Nashville. But she did contact people with Middle Tennessee GRR in Nashville. So stand by for further developments ... or not.


----------



## LisaC0503 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Heard from my MAGRR contact, and she knows no one who can help with the transport from KY to Nashville. But she did contact people with Middle Tennessee GRR in Nashville. So stand by for further developments ... or not.


Thanks so much for your help. Hopefully your rescue contact will know someone who can help us out!!! {{{crossfingers}}}


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi SJ. Thanks so much! The 2nd link is still the same area. Fort Campbell is an army base that is half in KY and half in TN. We live right on the border just a couple of miles from Fort Campbell. We basically live at I-24 which is the road that goes to Nashville.



AtticusJordie said:


> I'm a little confused here:bowl:; but the second link you set was not from KY to CT--correct?
> 
> We're here in SW PA which is on a regular transport route. If we can help move the pup along--we'd like to help. I apologize but I just read this thread--have been off sick for awhile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Heard from my MAGRR contact, and she knows no one who can help with the transport from KY to Nashville. But she did contact people with Middle Tennessee GRR in Nashville. So stand by for further developments ... or not.


Fingers and paws are crossed here in Maine that this short transport gets pulled off.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope this pulls together, looked at the map and it's not to far to organize a forum transport, and lot's of members live in that area





















 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Still hoping someone in this area can help out.......................


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It would make the headlines if someone on the base was heading this way and gives this pup a ride!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It would make the headlines if someone on the base was heading this way and gives this pup a ride!


Wouldnt it! I live and work right outside FortDix/Maguire Airforce base and they could drop the dog off at my place. Though I couldnt do any of the traveling I would be most happy to be a drop off location.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa:

Joanne from Lab Forum who lives in Indy sent you a private msg. on Lab Forum.

Just wanted you to know.

Try contacting the Golden Ret. Rescue in KY and TN and Humane Socieites and ask for help getting the baby to TN. Just a thought.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've already contacted the Memphis Area GRR (from where I got Gage), and the woman there has contacted Middle Tennessee GRR about possibly helping. Haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Lisa:
> 
> Joanne from Lab Forum who lives in Indy sent you a private msg. on Lab Forum.
> 
> ...


I just posted a thread to try to help get another pup to Joanne...


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This sure is a great place. I am sure I can get the pup to Nashville one way or the other next Thursday. I have friend who would help I am sure, but none will drive in freezing rain and snow as they are all from warmer spots like me! So as long as the weather is not terrible, I'll somehow get him there if nothing else pans out.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

HopeandFaithCA said:


> Thanks everyone. This sure is a great place. I am sure I can get the pup to Nashville one way or the other next Thursday. I have friend who would help I am sure, but none will drive in freezing rain and snow as they are all from warmer spots like me! So as long as the weather is not terrible, I'll somehow get him there if nothing else pans out.


 
Yay! That is great to hear! :


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines wrote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karen519*
> _Lisa:_
> 
> ...


That's me:wavey:

Lisa-since I'm able to post here now--here's what I PMd you.
Almost Home picks up dogs from Christian Cty Animal Shelter in Hopkinsville--which looks closer to Oak Grove than Nashville. I know there's a volunteer that takes them to the pick up point (not sure where that is). They charge $125 to transport. Their site is:
http://www.almosthometransport.com/index.shtml if you want to check with them. PAWS New England uses and likes them as well as 
Got Orphans Transport http://www.gotransporters.com/index.html?0.6093703829778303

Oh well--too late. Lisa just PMd me on the Lab Board and doesn't need this info anyway. LOL


----------



## LisaC0503 (Feb 27, 2008)

deeogee1 said:


> AquaClaraCanines wrote:
> 
> That's me:wavey:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all your help!!!! I wish things has worked out but we ended up adopting another dog. I had applied to get a different puppy before this one but it had an adoption pending. Well they called me back since that adoption had fallen thru and we agreed to take her. I was not confident that this puppy from KY would make it to CT and there was a payment issue as well since the owner would not take paypal and my husband was not comfortable Western Unioning money to someone we didn't know. I wish I could take both dogs but financially that is not possible for our family.

Thanks so much for all your concern and help though!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

LisaC0503 said:


> Thanks so much for all your help!!!! I wish things has worked out but we ended up adopting another dog. I had applied to get a different puppy before this one but it had an adoption pending. Well they called me back since that adoption had fallen thru and we agreed to take her. I was not confident that this puppy from KY would make it to CT and there was a payment issue as well since the owner would not take paypal and my husband was not comfortable Western Unioning money to someone we didn't know. I wish I could take both dogs but financially that is not possible for our family.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your concern and help though!!!!


 
Well congratulations....but I guess that means this little cutie is still available. Sorry it didn't work out but I'm glad that you were able to give a rescue a forever home.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

I wish to say this as it sounds like we only wanted to accept a Western Union. We asked if we could have payment sent via Wells Fargo. When that wasn't a possibility for Lisa (apparently there are none near her), I emailed her and told her that I didn't know how Western Union worked exactly, but that I had seen a Western Union advertisement (possibly Wal-Mart) somewhere around here, that we would accept that - we are NOT dog breeders! We don't know how to do instant or quick transcations! We were orig. aiming to send the pup this weekend. We don't use Paypal although my husband did have an old account with Paypal that had been unused in so long that he needed to do a bunch of verification to get it set back up. He did try, but he does have a plane to catch Sunday a.m. and I tried explaining this to her Thursday early morning. Until just a few moments ago, we hadn't heard from her about any of this! I am sorry we all tried so hard to home this pup with her. I don't know how to go about finding another home. I am certainly concerned with this happening again. So what does one do next time to prevent this? Do we ask for a deposit to hold him? Please, I am pleading for a little guidance here!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I have been following this post and I am sorry to know that Lisa will not be getting the pup! 

May I suggest to list the pup on here again alos try chatevo in the dog area under goldens, also yahoo groups on goldens....Alot of the golden people in these areas would be a great start to find him a home!
Also if all else fails, give him to a Golden Rescue group.

Good luck!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, HopeandFaithCA, I'm sorry that it didn't work out too. Kerribear has some good suggestions, although I understand that donation to a rescue group isn't an option. Definitely re-list the pup on this forum, though, and you might suggest a Postal Money Order as a payment option. I wish I could take the little guy, but it's just not possible for us. Good luck to you.
Jon


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Kerri and Jake. I took the weekend to help get my husband off on his 3 week trip. I think I will repost him but make it clearer on terms (payment, etc) so nobody's time is spent trying to arrange transportation, etc. I will also try the sites you suggested to advertise on. Thanks for those. This forum has been wonderful!


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Not sure if this would work ...but, why don't you contact some local GR rescues and explain your situation. You don't necessarily have to hand him over to them, but I would venture to bet that they will help you to find a home for him. They often have poeple who just want puppies. They may be able to network for you locally so that this little guy doesn't have to endure a long distance trip.
just a thought.....


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello all, the pup was adopted to a wonderful, wonderful couple today! He absolutely loved them. Thank you for your support. God bless.


----------



## LisaC0503 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so glad you were able to find the puppy a wonderful forever home!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What terrific news! Thank you so much for rescuing this little guy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great. that makes two rescue pups found homes instead of just the one! Hu-ray!


----------

